# Front yard Cape Cod



## KJH1958 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ilford Delta 400 pushed one stop.  Nikon FE2 50mm 1.8.  Comments appreciated.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm not a fan for a couple of reasons.

Content isn't interesting or enjoyable much.
Technically, the shot is rotated a bit (not for any artistic reason I can see), the top of the post is clipped and the post is almost blown entirely out.

Sorry,

L


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Sep 6, 2016)

You will have to get use to The_Traveler's critiques! I have to agree with him that the photo lacks a point of interest, but don't let that discourage you! Keep on trying! We can learn best from our mistakes!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 6, 2016)

riverrat373 said:


> You will have to get use to The_Traveler's critiques



Yeah, he's right.
I am committed to saying what I really think.

Oh for a land of unicorns and fluffy clouds where every picture is perfect.


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh, I suppose now you're going to tell me there are no unicorns!


----------



## KJH1958 (Sep 6, 2016)

Haha no worries, this not my first rodeo when it comes to online forums!  Constructive criticism is always good!


----------

